# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Στυφτης

## Sotos_ster

Έχω ένα στιφτη τεφαλ ο οποίος λειτουργεί αλλά όταν βάζω ένα πορτοκαλί και το πιέζω πλαγια , σταματάει με αποτέλεσμα να μη στιβεται καλά. Τι φταιει ; Επιδιόρθωνεται; Δε θέλω να το πετάξω ειναι τεφαλ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν εννοείς ότι σταματάει χωρίς να μουγκρίζει τότε με την πλάγια κίνηση μπορεί να έχει προβλεφθεί ας πούμε κάποιος διακόπτης ασφαλείας 
Αν μουγκρίζει και δεν έχει αρκετή δύναμη , υποθέτω ανάλογα την κατασκευή γρανάζια? 
Άμα το δικό σου είναι Tefal τότε το παρακάτω είναι Rolls Royce
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk5P6Ntl9og
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeIeTFDdQ9Y

----------


## Sotos_ster

Όχι δεν είναι σίγουρα από διακόπτη.
Έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλους στιφτες και δεν το κάνουν αυτό. Δε στιβει ούτε το μισό πορτοκαλί, γυριζει μόνο αν πιέζεις το πορτοκαλί ελαφρά αλλά έτσι δε βγαίνει ο χυμός . Φτιάχνεται ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υποθέτω είναι σαν αυτά
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scWQPjndk-s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkj7TGGGGiQ
Ενεργοποιούνται πιθανά με την πίεση του κεντρικού περιστρεφόμενου άξονα και από κάτω βρίσκεται ο διακόπτης , αλλά με την πίεση + την πλάγια κίνηση ή πατικώθηκε ο διακόπτης και δεν κάνει καλή επαφή ή με την πλάγια κίνηση παύει η αξιοπιστία της μετάδοσης κίνησης στην ροπή.
Εάν ανοίξει όλο μόνο τότε θα μπορέσει κανείς να πάρει μια εικόνα τι έχει φθαρεί και τον λόγο που συμπεριφέρεται έτσι.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Το είχα πάει αλλά μου ειπαν ότι δεν τα φτιάχνουν αυτά δεν γινονταιω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εξαρτάτε την ζημιά και αν για το μοντέλο υπάρχουν τα σχετικά ανταλλακτικά , γιαυτό δώσε το μοντέλο να δούμε τι υπάρχει από ανταλλακτικά.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Tefal prep line 600. Τον δοκίμασα σήμερα πάλι και όταν πάω να το πιέσω λίγο παραπάνω σταματάει και ψιλό μουγκρίζει. Αν το πατάς πολύ ελαφρά γυριζει αλλά δε γινεται δουλειά έτσι.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Prepline 300

----------


## Κυριακίδης

2 βοηθήματα
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/TEFAL+j...lacement/75204


https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...iw=888&bih=534

χωρίς τίτλο2.JPG
Η στο γρανάζι πρόβλημα ή στο πλαστικό άσπρο τρίγωνο να έχει ραγίσει κάτι

----------


## Sotos_ster

Εν τελει γινεται αν το πάω κάπου ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

μόνο αν βρεις κάποιον τεχνικό που έχει αναδουλειές και κυνηγάει μύγες.
Γιατί αν δεν κυνηγάει μύγες , σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα ασχοληθεί με το να σε εξυπηρετήσει.
Επομένως μονόδρομος στις δυνατότητες σου .

----------


## vasilllis

με 20€ εχει καινουργιος bosch kenwood κλπ.Τι ακριβως θες να φτιαξεις?

----------


## Sotos_ster

> με 20€ εχει καινουργιος bosch kenwood κλπ.Τι ακριβως θες να φτιαξεις?


Θέλω να κρατήσω αυτόν

----------

